# Death of Charles Mackerras



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I just heard on the radio that the conductor Sir Charles Mackerras died yesterday. The Guardian has an obituary:

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/jul/15/sir-charles-mackerras-obituary*


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

This is very unfortunate; Mackerras was one of my favorite conductors. His Brahms was impeccable.


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Very, very sad news. Would that there were someone of that calibre to replace him, but I'm afraid that can never happen.


----------



## anshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

Very sad. I have a set of his mozart symphonies. Absolutely brilliant. He was a perfectionist.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

One of the best Australian conductors, he re-introduced the world to the Czech repertoire after WW2. His legacy will be felt by Australian musicians today. I remember seeing him in Sydney, he conducted Smetana's_ Vltava _among others, and it was a stirring performance...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... sad. I agree about his Mozart.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

There's a two-hour tribute programme by BBC Radio 3 which you can listen to here:

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00swr49*


----------



## leporello56 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh no! He was my favourite conductor. He will be missed by the world.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a few of his Mozart symphonies recordings... A truly great conductor. RIP


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mayerl said:


> Very, very sad news. Would that there were someone of that calibre to replace him, but I'm afraid that can never happen.


Yeah, the short-list of the "World's Greatest Living Conductors" just got a little shorter.


Andre said:


> One of the best Australian conductors...


Not disagreeing, but I would go as far as to say _the_ best...

widely praised for his Mozart (understandably so), equally widely praised for his Janáček recordings... he'll have a special place in my heart also for the Gilbert & Sullivan projects undertaken by the Maestro and the Welsh National Opera... the like of which I may not see again while I live...


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

I was due to see him at leeds town hall doing Dvorak 7th or 8th I believe - shame Ill never get chance to see some of the janacek I love so much under the baton of the great janacek interpreter - but the fact he was going full at it right to the end is a rather grand achievement we cant complain about - I have a huge debt to him for his janacek work in particular - shame he didnt quite do so much for martinu - he needs a champion now.


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Just been having a browse through the "greatest" conductor thread. How gratifying NOT to see Mackerras' name there. Sir Charles let his musicianship, his enthusiasm and his genuine love of what he was doing serve as the only promotion he needed. No quirks, no bad temper, no "air of mystery" (yes, that is a dig at the younger Kleiber), just a desire to get on with the job. Very high on my list of musicians I would have loved to have met.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, the one thing fans might be able to look forward to now is Mackerras recording collections on sale/specials to "commemorate" Sir Charles. It won't be long before the big labels start commericalising it.


----------



## ChopinBlock (Aug 10, 2010)

I have his Brahm's 3rd and 4th...these are the only recordings i have ever heard of Brahm's 3 and 4.

Are there better ones out there?


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Mackerras*

Thank-you for posting this. He was the most versatile conductor of our time.


----------

